# AEM ECU



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Is the new AEM ECU out yet?


----------



## Floyd (Dec 15, 2004)

Talk to Rising Sun Performance.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Ask canman:


http://forums.skylinesdownunder.co.nz/showthread.php?s=&threadid=44099


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

I believe its out & making its way here


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Yep should be here on Monday. Only 1 at the mo got a few more on order but no firm delivery date on them yet. But will let you know.

Mark


----------



## Richard Bell (Jun 29, 2001)

we have them here already, a few have been installed in cars and are being finished off at the moment. If you would like to have a chat or come and have a look give us a call on 01962 773729


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

.....


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Can anyone give some info of this ECU? If it piggy back? Features compared to J-ones?


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

www.aempower.com


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*AEM EMS*

Anyone interested in AEM EMS ECU's should see :

Sumo Power AEM ECU info 

Cheers

Andy


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

a price guide would be useful.


----------



## benfuller (May 25, 2005)

AEM EMS = :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: 

In the Honda world - They are damn good ECUs, I'm currently playing with an Integra Type R engined CRX - its an absolute pleasure to tune!

If I didn't already have a decent Hondata system - I'd definitley use it myself.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

I'ts out and I pick mine up friday.


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

Impressive! But in the US its sold as a plug and play device? is it more complex on the skyline? cannot find one for the skyline, I imagine their site hasnt been updated.


spec from their site:

Installs in Minutes

Plug & Play Technology - No Wiring Necessary*

Uses all the Factory Sensors

Fuel Table Automapping

Base Maps Included

Programmable Traction Control

Onboard 512kb Datalogger

10 Cyl Sequential Fuel Injection

16 General Purpose Outputs

7 Definable Switch Inputs

Electronic Boost Control

Soft Cut Rev Limiters

2 Step Launch Control

Wet or Dry Nitrous Control

Definable Knock Control

Full Idle Control

4 EGT Inputs w/Fuel Control

16/32 Hybrid High-Speed Processor


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

It's complex but I'm sure with the help of Richard I'll cope. I think setting the knock sensors it the hardest bit, but I'll soon find out.


----------



## JAY-R32 (Sep 1, 2003)

Andy , How much was it matey ???


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Woo time to do some more shopping in America :smokin:

Just happens I know a good GEMS mapper too...


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

The US price for other models ie pulsar GTiR is about $2800 so I would guess uk price would be half that £1500?


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

I thought you were going the autronics route steve?


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

No mate, been waiting for AEM to come out for Skyline for ages.


----------



## NigelR32 (Jul 24, 2002)

GTR-Zilla said:


> The US price for other models ie pulsar GTiR is about $2800 so I would guess uk price would be half that £1500?


There are places in the States doing the AEM.s for around $1600. No Skyline listed yet, but I'm sure in time....

There has to be some value in buying from an approved UK agent if want to do your own mapping? I cant imagine any dealers being too keen to spend time on the phone with you, when you bought your ECU in the US?


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

TBH Nige i doubt many dealers would wanna help you map yourself as--

A)- Its losing them money potentially.
B)- They wouldnt want any part of it when you blow it up
C)- You got to be out of your mind to map your own car IMO! Most "pro" mappers do a questionable job that makes cars far less reliable than they should be, never mind DIYing it!


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

I'm gunna map mine myself. Thats the best bit. Tune shops can get real cagey about there maps cos theys spent loads of money/time getting the last few HP out. Fair enough but somewhere near is good enough for me.
I like the saticfaction of 'All my own work'. Fiddling around and seing whats what.

I dunno about the price yet, but it'll be a shed load cheaper than the MOTEC and more than good enough for me.


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

While the spec looks very impressive, myself having never heard of AEM as a top dog ecu maker in the same line as ie HKS, MOTEC, Autronics etc 

I would wait to see the results first


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

GTR-Zilla-- 

AEM is massive in the states, look there, on Supras.

Anyhow, you ever heard of GEMS? The managment on loads of top rallycars? Well have a play with the AEM software and youl soon realise its a "top dog" ECU, its bloody GEMS with a plug and play babyboard and a base map


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

what do you thinks of its launch control setup? is it a proper one? does its pass the SteveN test?


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Its GEMS, so it has real launch control, and real anti-lag, lol. Youl still need to sort a throttle bypass for anti-lag tho, but obviously not for launch control, your foot on the throttle does that.

I like Motecs Launch control (IIRC AEM works same), no switches, just sences full throttle at 0mph and activates it automaticly, very handy.


----------



## cokey (Sep 11, 2003)

Must have Proper ANTI-LAG then if you want one  
This has to come out now, after I gave up waiting.
power fc pro anyone  
Cant be crap if the powers that be are bitching about who has em first ie now !
coat got
cokey


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

I have one in the dyno cell as we speak  Just been browsing the software this evening, nothing like as hardcore as everyone is making out, its just a nicely made and well rounded looking package that happens to have a LOT of options. I have high hopes for it to be honest...


----------



## Silver R33 GTR (Mar 24, 2004)

power fc pro anyone  

if you decide to get an aem ill take your pro off your hands


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Anyone been shopping around yet? Best I can get one for from a reputable company is 800 plus post and taxes from US.


----------



## NigelR32 (Jul 24, 2002)

SteveN said:


> Anyone been shopping around yet? Best I can get one for from a reputable company is 800 plus post and taxes from US.


Is that for an AEM? And that must be UK Sterling you're quoting steve??

Regards


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Yus, AEM and 800pounds stirling, sorry, forgot the pound sign!


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

As much as that???


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

If you manage to get it cheaper from someone that wont take your money and run, please share the info!


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

GEMS 

http://www.gems.co.uk/ems/standard_aem15.html


----------



## geeb (Dec 30, 2002)

The Info 

http://forum.aempower.com/bbs/viewtopic.php?t=12676

P/N: 30-1621(U)
1989-2003 Nissan Skyline RB26DETT
1993-1998 Nissan Skyline RB25DET
1989-1994 Nissan Skyline RB20DET

Geeb


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Picked it up today  

Had a crash course from Richard on how to get started(much obliged for your time on that) so hopefully on sunday I can fire her up under 'new management' and start the long process of mapping.

Something that is worth noting, the software is complicated so being able to talk tech to your supplier is a must if your doing it yourself..


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

so how much did you pay for it? does look like a nice bit of kit


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

Andy


----------



## NigelR32 (Jul 24, 2002)

Not wishing to be padantic (SP), but there do seem to be a lot of "Exclusive" Importers of this kit??????????????????

Regards


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

My understanding is the skyline model AEM's all come through SUMO.

The non skyline one's are still available from the previous suppliers.

The only real difference is the skyline one plugs straight in.


----------



## P.J (Aug 20, 2004)

Hi Andy,

You know what they say "it's not what you know it's who you know" got mine on order, being fitted 12th nov, and i can not wait, yippeeeee.

PJ


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

I'm intregued to know what the 'official' cost is over here


----------



## ExScoobyT (Jan 6, 2004)

Well SUMO directed me to another supplier for purchase.

As usual over here, take the US cost and put a £sign in front + a bit more..........


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

I don't even know what the US cost is now, I looked into it before & could get one here for circa £850/£900 landed, but that was a while ago now...


----------



## ExScoobyT (Jan 6, 2004)

US AEM site - Circa $2600, all the US suppliers list at around $1500 ($1800 with UEGO).

I have found a couple of UK sites at around £1000 + VAT.


----------



## Sumo Power (Apr 19, 2005)

*AEM EMS*

Hi.

Sumo Power are the official importer of the AEM EMS.

We have 3 tuners which are factory trained by AEM USA who are the authorised tuning shops of Sumo which are able to carry out the supply and tuning of the AEM EMS.

If you wish to buy an EMS, please contact Sumo and we will advise you of the tuners authorised and trained to install and setup the units.

The official route for supply has been set up to offer the best service and knowledge to customers investing in the product. It is a very powerful tool and one which requires professional assistance.

To confirm, the current trained tuners are :-

Abbey Motorsport - Tel 01883 732331 - Contact Mark/Tony
Rising Sun Performance - Tel 01962 773729 - Contact Richard
CPL Racing - Tel 01795 668778 - Contact Guy Chamberlain

For any other enquiries or help, please contact Sumo Power.

Hope this clears up any confusion.

Rgs

Andy


----------



## NISFAN (Oct 11, 2003)

lol, at this AEM rush.


did you know.....
You can get UK made ECU's, with the same or better specs as an AEM for less money. Plus you can pick up the phone to the guys who make them any day of the week, for advice/troubleshooting. Update firmware EPROMS by mail, etc. All in the UK, and with the convenience that that brings.

I guess not for sheep.


----------



## carlreeve (Mar 28, 2004)

NISFAN said:


> lol, at this AEM rush.
> 
> 
> did you know.....
> ...


Maybe you could share this info?


----------



## ExScoobyT (Jan 6, 2004)

Who`s that then? DTA?


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

I did wonder how long it would take for Abbey to get trained up. Now I know.


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

Andy where did you buy yours from US? how much are these including mapping?


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

I bought mine from Richard @ Rising Sun

Richard didn't map it though, I asked for a NEW one. Although he did get told off my Mr Sumo for doing so. I can see his point, kind of. If you don't know what your doing, as with all these things, you could break something and blame the supplier.

So, my price was very slightly discounted as richard wanted to see how I got on with it. To see how user friendly it was, and it was.


----------



## kirbz (Nov 13, 2003)

ExScoobyT said:


> Who`s that then? DTA?


wont be DTA as they are more expensive than the AEM, friend of mine just had one fitted, very nice piece of equipment and completly replaces the OEM loom, sensors everything, even replaces the coilpacks, CAS etc etc and think it cost about £1800-£2000 fitted and mapped

Am i right in thinking that as the AEM is basically a GEMS ecu then there are alot of good mappers out there ie doing scoobies & evos that can map this with ease?? the only reason i ask is i have a tuner down the road who maps for the mitsubishi rally team so cant be bad??

Kirbz


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

kirbz said:


> Am i right in thinking that as the AEM is basically a GEMS ecu then there are alot of good mappers out there ie doing scoobies & evos that can map this with ease?? the only reason i ask is i have a tuner down the road who maps for the mitsubishi rally team so cant be bad??


It is indeed 

However, people who map race cars arn't necessarily the best to map road cars, the part throttle mapping is somewhat basic to say the least (for obvious reasons).

However, there are plenty of people out there who are able to map a GEMS ECU...


----------



## ExScoobyT (Jan 6, 2004)

Thats why I was asking - DTA is 850+VAT but is not P&P.


----------



## NISFAN (Oct 11, 2003)

kirbz said:


> Am i right in thinking that as the AEM is basically a GEMS ecu then there are alot of good mappers out there ie doing scoobies & evos that can map this with ease??


If you look at any ECU, they are essentially the same. The only real difference between one and another is the speed of processor used (the better ones use 32Mhz processors). If you open them up, they often use the same components, so even your well known brand has the same/similar parts as your no name brand type. Even though the internals are similar, (which can be said for all ECU's) the software will make them way different, and therefore despite being based on another known device, will be no where near the same to map. So don't expect to walk into a GEMS mapper with an AEM and say this is the same.

Another requirement for Skylines is that many ECU's are for 4 cylinder cars, and only have 4 ignition and injector drivers. We need at least 6 drivers to run full sequential. 

There are a few different aproaches to the mapping structure, and if you look at the software, some seem unnecassarily complicated for what the unit needs to do. This is no good thing, as no mapper is going to spend 4-5 days trimming every table to make your map absolutely perfect. Result, poor driveability. A very important criteria when buying an ECU, is "can I get it mapped by someone locally, and not just by a few selected tuners?" (Who know how rare :read valuable: thier ability is).

You can get a DTA for less than the official price listed above (lets see what the 'official' price is in the UK for an AEM), and the nice chaps on the DTA forum don't mind sharing maps and other details like how to make dyno control boxes, etc  

My P8Pro has cost less than £1000, including sensors and loom, (although I did make the loom myself). The unit has self map capability via the AFR readings (wide band), and a good mapper familliar with the unit will do a basic map within an hour. You also have complete freedom to modify your own map via a PC. So non of this locked out software bollox. And you can get a digital dash that hooks straight into the p8. 

Don't be tempted to fit a race engine ECU onto your daily driver though, only serious power freeks need apply.


----------



## kirbz (Nov 13, 2003)

interesting with regards to the DTA as a friend has it and very happy with it but did cost him £1800 fitted but that did include the loom, sensors etc etc

when i spoke to a DTA, Motec, Omexs dealer they said the DTA is not as good as the motec or Omex and between the motec and omex theres not much differece other than the price??

All these ECU's my head hurts lol


----------



## NISFAN (Oct 11, 2003)

kirbz said:


> when i spoke to a DTA, Motec, Omexs dealer they said the DTA is not as good as the motec or Omex and between the motec and omex theres not much differece other than the price??


He's hardly going to say the DTA is as good as something he is trying to sell at 4 times the price (4x with all the options turned on). 
When you buy a DTA your not funding freebie F3 and rally teams (not saying a P8 is as good as a M800 by the way). 

If you speak to the real race engine manufacturers, then your talking MFI, TAG, and one or two specials by the likes of Marelli/Bosch, etc nothing else, not even a well known Aussie is good enough.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

And Guess what OMEX is the same as AEM and GEMS. just a little different in the set up. They have all been designed by GEMS in the UK.


----------



## NISFAN (Oct 11, 2003)

really, very interesting, so just different software to essentially the same hardware?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2005)

My little R32 has run OMEX for over a yaer as the AEM was not avalible. Also we got some very good results with it too. Have been mapping GEMS for over 4 years so AEM is second nature now...


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

NISFAN said:


> really, very interesting, so just different software to essentially the same hardware?


Not exactly.

I dont know about OMEX, as any connection with them is news to me, but...

AEM and GEMS mapping software is as good as identical


----------



## RishiGTiR (Oct 8, 2004)

Ok so the GEMS is much like the AEM...

Does anyone know of any factual differences good or bad between the AEM and Motec... How does it compare...?

On paper they look much the same except the AEM is Plug & Play...



Rishi


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

RishiGTiR said:


> Ok so the GEMS is much like the AEM...
> 
> Does anyone know of any factual differences good or bad between the AEM and Motec... How does it compare...?
> 
> ...


Hi Rishi

The AEM is not even in the same league as the Motec

Keith


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

SteveN said:


> I dont know about OMEX, as any connection with them is news to me, but...
> 
> AEM and GEMS mapping software is as good as identical


Omex use GEMS software too


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

keith said:


> The AEM is not even in the same league as the Motec


Tell us why keith...

The guy wanted factual informaiton not fanboy comments


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Looking at this, Omex sell the cheapo GEMS stuff, AEM sell the shit-hot one, and GEMS are the only one that sells the mega crazy CCS one for WRC cars that have active front, centre, and rear diffs :smokin:

www.gems.co.uk/ems/standard_systems.html

PS Pikey, YHPM if you didnt already notice


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

Right Ive just looked at that and I'm a little out of my depth  so I'll ask Andy over the weekend 

And yes I got your PM, just thought I'd wait to look at it when I got home in case its something of the nature that would get me sacked, which, knowing you, it probably is


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Trust me, it ISNT worksafe 

Well it is for here, anything goes, infact it was to do with my job yesterday, lol


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Pikey said:


> Tell us why keith...
> 
> The guy wanted factual informaiton not fanboy comments


Pikey

I don't know the full spec of the Motec but i know that
it is miles in front of the AEM.
If it is anything like the Gems i dont think i need to say any more.

You will pay £3000 to £4000 for a Motec with all options turned on

I will let someone like Hugh tell you about the Motec 
as that what he runs on his R34 GTR Mario also runs a Motec

Keith


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Being an AEM owner, I can't think of anything you'd want thats not on the AEM. The MOTEC doesn't to £2000's more than the AEM.
As far as value for money goes, its very good.


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

SteveN said:


> Trust me, it ISNT worksafe


Mmmmmmmm - pert


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Pikey said:


> Mmmmmmmm - pert


Cause they aint real  

Ah mate, you dont know the half of it, il show you some texts and stuff next time i see ya, introduce you to the biggest regret of my life... 




BACK TO THE SUBJECT...

Fancy managment wont get you more peak power etc, infact it will barely change the power delivery at all providing the mappers are as skilled with both managments.

Kind of like R32Combat said, i see very little that AEM cant do that will be of any real advantage to any of us TBH.

Dont think it can do smome minor things like rotational idle like some Autronics can for example, but the amount of people on here that even know what that is i could prob count on one hand, and dont know anyone in the UK wit a road car that uses it actually.


----------



## ExScoobyT (Jan 6, 2004)

`like rotational idle ` what that then?


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

SteveN said:


> Ah mate, you dont know the half of it, il show you some texts and stuff next time i see ya, introduce you to the biggest regret of my life...


pmsl


----------



## roguejackal (Jul 10, 2004)

Am now probably at around 370bhp-400bhp probably, and the next mod I was planning on was to change the turbos from standard and change the management.

I am looking for around 550 bhp mainly a road car with occasional track days for a bit of fun, so from reading a lot of posts more or less decided that the HKS GTSS turbos would be pretty good for me, with what ever else is required, the main thing im concerned about is the ecu as Iv been told it has a blitz chip on it so is good for 1.0 bar or there abouts but when I had a local aircon company looking at the aircon they said that the wiring was rather 'bodgy' looking on the ecu, Im presuming that I will need something more to acheive 550bhp, is the AEM the kiddy and if so how much approx for this and mapping ?


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

aem is big bucks, 1800- 2000 mapped .. if your only aiming for 550 bhp go the pfc route...


----------



## RishiGTiR (Oct 8, 2004)

RishiGTiR said:


> Ok so the GEMS is much like the AEM...
> 
> Does anyone know of any factual differences good or bad between the AEM and Motec... How does it compare...?
> 
> ...



?????


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

I find it really funny how people say "it's nowhere near as good as a MOTEC" and then say, they don't know the reasons why the MOTEC is supposedly better..................  

I'm not in either camp, I just find that odd...........

From my understanding of both ECU's, they're both much of a muchness........one does some things better and the other does some other stuff better.......suppose you pick whichever you or your desired tuner prefers.

On a seperate note, does anyone know if it's true that you need to have a MOTEC dash to have a stand alone datalogging facility like the AEM one ??


----------



## NISFAN (Oct 11, 2003)

Exactly, they don't even say which models are better than which, as if there is only one. Also, most people will carry on using the less accurate Nissan Crank sensor on a more sophisticated aftermarket ECU, Whats the point? 

anyway, your question, Motec has internal storage for datalogging, dependant on ECU type, the size differs. None the less, it has a limited storage memory, so you need a dash or laptop to extend this, (although it should be enough for most peoples use).


----------

